# Mr Squeebs the crazy Syrian...



## MariaOpal (Apr 8, 2020)

Good evening!

So Mr squeeb (actually a female) is about 6 months old. 1st rubbish wire cage she hated, always wanted out and eventually escaped and lived in my walls for 2 days until she came to see me for a carrot.

Literally the most friendly hamster ive ever encountered, we got a giant 5 foot by 2 old snake tank and ive made a deep borrowing section, have a wheel, have a sand bath and two climbing fames however at night i can see her jumping as high as she can to try get out!!

She escaped once in the new tank as one side is open top and my daughter moved the climbing frame and 1am Squeeb was in bed with me.

Just worried she will never be content and happy. She has a really natural habitat, loads to do but still tries to escape. And as soon as someone is around she comes out to come on our hands?

Is this normal? Do i just have a really really friendly hamster that just wants to explore more? Or can i do something else. She comes out every day and plays in the room ive even considerd letting her live free and in the walls? She always comes out!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Female Syrians are notorious for being hard to please. Id make a mesh lid to stop her getting out. Hamsters can have a close bond with their owners and enjoy spending time with you.


----------



## MariaOpal (Apr 8, 2020)

Thank you!!

After anothet escape and she decided there was no where to nest she made her way back to the tank, its secured and she seems to of settled abit!


----------

